# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Kërkesë drejtuar administratorëve të forumit!

## Milkway

Dua te beje nje kerkes nga udhehqsia e ketij forumi per mod e komunitetit musliman qe kurr nuk eshte ne detyre dhe lejon gjithqka te shkruhet ne tema te ndryshme qe nuk kan te bejne aspak me temen dhe keshtu tema prishet .
O le te hyne me shpesh ne forum dhe ta pastroj nenforumin nga postimet e teperta ose zgjedheni nje mod tjeter sespe keshtu nuk bene sepse qdo tem prishet ne nenforumin musliman .
Pershendetje

----------


## Borix

Si per shembull, tema e luanit qe ulerin allah... Per mendimin tim, "udheheqja" e forumit do bente mire te perjashtonte nje nga nje idiotet si puna juaj...

----------


## Milkway

borix ki diq kunder meje a po qka ? 
nuk te perzihem ne punet tuaja dhe nuk besoj se eshte e drejte te perziheni ne punet tona 
pra nese je ne krye te forumit pergjigju nese jo kalo mir

----------


## celyy

Si duket Admini i ka dhen acces gimi3 te moderoj at Forum atje, mendoj se tash e tutje forumi "Komuniteti Musliman" do jet i mirmbajtur mir.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Tema mbyllet pasi në nënforumin ku ke ngritur shqetësimin u shtua një mod. i ri.
Herë tjetër mjafton të kontaktosh Smod. apo Admin me mp.

Gjithë të mirat!

----------

